# هل من الممكن استخدام البلوتوث في التحكم بالطائرات



## napleon (7 يوليو 2008)

انا بقترح اقتراح جدي و هو الكترونيات الطيران 

يعني بحكي عن الاطع اللي داخل الطيارة 
كيف نعمل مرسل و مستقبل لطيارة 
كيف نستغل البلوتوث لتشغيل الطيارة
شو الدور الالكترونيات بالطيارة (متل الترانزستور او الترياك او الثايرستور)

ارجو التفكير بالموضوع 

خالد 
مهندس الكترونيات


----------



## م المصري (7 يوليو 2008)

اهلا بك يا خالد ..... 

موضوعك ممتاز ... و بالذات قصة استغلال البلوتوث في التحكم بالطائره 

لكن هناك مشكله و هو ان مدي البلوتوث نفسه قصير للغايه .... 

عموما ...... الموضوع يستحق البحث ...


----------



## م المصري (7 يوليو 2008)

تم تغيير العنوان


----------



## napleon (7 يوليو 2008)

أرجو من الشباب انها تشارك في هادا الموضوع


----------



## م المصري (7 يوليو 2008)

napleon قال:


> أرجو من الشباب انها تشارك في هادا الموضوع


 
اسمع نصيحتي 

اذهب الي قسم الالكترونيات .... و انشئ موضوع عن هذه النقطه .... و ضع رابط هذا الموضوع في الموضوع هناك حتي تكون النقاشات كلها هنا 

لماذا ؟ ... لاننا كمهندسي طيران ... نعتبر مهندسي ميكانيكا ذوي نزعه محركيه و ايروديناميكيه .... اما قضيه التحكم الالكتروني فلها في الاصل شباب الالكترونيات بالتعاون معنا كمهندسي طيران .... و هم الاقدر علي افادتنا بالكلام المفيد 

اخبرني رأيك؟


----------



## napleon (7 يوليو 2008)

رح أعرض الموضوع بقسم الالكترونيات


----------



## ادور (7 يوليو 2008)

هذا من الممكن ان يكون !!!!!!!! 
ولكن في اتلوت القريب 
قديسطتيع العلماء علي قيد التفيذ


----------



## م المصري (7 يوليو 2008)

napleon قال:


> رح أعرض الموضوع بقسم الالكترونيات


 
ابلغني بالنتائج اول باول ....


----------



## napleon (8 يوليو 2008)

لحد اسا ما في نتايج


----------



## zibara (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا اخوان البلوتوث ليس ضروري ان يكون مداه قصير
لأنني قرأت مرة عن مرسل بلوتوث يبلغ مداه 70km
وهذا المقال قرأته منذ اكثر من سنة 
انشاء الله اذا وجدته اضعه هنا
تحياتي


----------



## zibara (8 يوليو 2008)

وهذا مستقبل بلوتوث يبلغ مداه 30km

http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=18479
وجاري البحث عن المرسل
تحياتي


----------



## napleon (8 يوليو 2008)

*الى م.المصري*

فش اكشن من الشباب


----------



## عمرو عبد الرؤوف (27 يوليو 2008)

للاسف انا وضعت هذا الموضوع تحت اسم طلب من مهندسى الالكترونيات ولم يصلنى اى رد حتى الان


----------



## أبوظافر (27 يوليو 2008)

يسلموووووووووو


----------



## napleon (28 يوليو 2008)

الشباب نايمة تلت ترباعهن عالفيس بوك بفيييييييييييعوااااااا


----------



## dercncplaner (28 يوليو 2008)

napleon قال:


> انا بقترح اقتراح جدي و هو الكترونيات الطيران
> 
> يعني بحكي عن الاطع اللي داخل الطيارة
> كيف نعمل مرسل و مستقبل لطيارة
> ...





napleon قال:


> أرجو من الشباب انها تشارك في هادا الموضوع





napleon قال:


> رح أعرض الموضوع بقسم الالكترونيات





napleon قال:


> لحد اسا ما في نتايج





napleon قال:


> فش اكشن من الشباب





napleon قال:


> الشباب نايمة تلت ترباعهن عالفيس بوك بفيييييييييييعوااااااا



السلام عليكم

أخي الكريم، عندي الملاحظات التالية، أرجو أخذها بعين الاعتبار:

- أرجو الرّقيّ بلغة الموضوع إلى الفصحى وعدم اسدخدام ألفاظ عاميّة بحتة يصعب على الغير استيعاب المقصود منها، ناهيك عن عكسها صورة (في الغالب) غير حقيقية عن عدم ثقافة كاتبها.

- أرجو الرّقيّ باللهجة المستخدمة مع الإخوة والأخوات واحترامهم، حتى وإن لم تجد عندهم طلبك، وخاصة أنك أنت من تطلب.
فهم ليسوا من (شباب حارتك) !!

وأخيراً أحب أن أفيد في توضيح شيء مهم بالنسبة للموضوع:

فإن البلوتوث هو تقنية راديو للربط بين عدة أجهزة، لمسافة فعالة 10 متر.

وكلمة فعالة هنا أعني بها بإمكانية التعامل مع هذه التقنية بدون مشاكل كبيرة!

فالإرسال والاستقبال بهذه التقنية تتأثر بشكل كبير بأي تقاطعات في الجو مع تقنيات مختلفة أخرى، مثل 
Wlan
ولهذا السبب لم يتم انتشار البلوتوث إلاّ في المجالات التي يمكن الاستغناء بها عن جزء من سهولة التعامل وأمن المعلومات .. كاستخدامها في الهواتف الجوّالة.

وأما عن أجهزة الإرسال و الإستقبال التي تسمح بتخديم المسافات البعيدة، فهي تقنيات محكوم عليها بالإعدام (إلّا ربما في مجالات ضيّقة جدّاً)، فعي تستخدم عرض حزمة وترددات ممنوع استخدامها في النطاق العام في كل دول العالم المعروفة والموجود فيها شبكات اتصالات، ناهيك عن تأثيرها على بني آدم وغيره من الكائنات إن تعرض لها.

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدت الجميع، والسلام عليكم


----------



## napleon (29 يوليو 2008)

مش انت اتعلمني كيف أكتب انا بشتغل بشركة Huawei 
ما تتفلسف كتيير


----------



## dercncplaner (29 يوليو 2008)

napleon قال:


> مش انت اتعلمني كيف أكتب انا بشتغل بشركة Huawei
> ما تتفلسف كتيير



أعتقد أخي أنني ذكرت أن هذا لا يعكس ثقافتك، فأنا نقدتك ونصحتك بدون أن أوجه لك إساءة كالتي وجهتها إليّ وإلى الآخرين
فمن المفروض على حامل شهادة كالهندسة أن يتّسم تعامله مع الآخرين والاحترام المتبادل

وللعلم

هنا في ألمانيا يتوجب على المهندس التحدث بالفصحى وكاتابتها دائماً، وإلّا سيفقد الوظيفة


----------



## napleon (29 يوليو 2008)

اولا انا ما سئت لحدا
ثانيا الكتابة مفروض تكون باللغة الانجليزية و اللي ضعيف بالانجليزي ما يفوت هيك منتديات
تالتا انا خبرة 3 سنين بالمنتديات الاجنبية 
هادا اول منتدى عربي بدخله و انشالله رح يكون اخر منتدى عربي بدخله الاجانب احسن بكتييييير


----------

